# Main > News >  ViewingDale V1.05 released.

## Redrobes

Just a note to say that the next version of ViewingDale has been released.

Version 1.05 can be patched from here in the usual manner.

Apart from a collection of about a years worth of minor bugs to get patched up there are a few significant features.

Hot links to web pages can now be put on the map - so linking to description pages in a wiki for example should be much cleaner.

Text and other annotation can now fade out when zoomed in. So a label can be put on a world map but its not visible when looking at a city on the world.

Some freebie updates too. The DragonFlight app should be much faster, allow screen saves and larger datasets. Instant islands has a few more options to do world wrap and polar height adjust. It also outputs HF2 files too.

----------

